# Nichia GS sacrifice - die macros



## chimo (Mar 23, 2008)

There has been some discussion surrounding the type of die used in the new Nichia NSPW500GS-K1 5mm LEDs and if there are multiple dies (or not). It has been noted that the beam hotspot is not square but more rectangular. 

In the name of curiosity, I decided to sacrifice one of my GS LEDs. Here are some pics:

Sanded down to just above die wires.




Energized. Note die shape.




Sanded down to the top of the cup. Note die wire dots.




I kind of mangled up the cup getting the epoxy and phosphor out. I guess this answers the 1 or 2 die question once and for all.




Here's another pic. I need more magnification!






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you, Chimo !


Nice job on the Surgery. 

:twothumbs

_


----------



## Brlux (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok so what is the result? 

From the picture it looks like one die but is it larger than the traditional Nichia die? The energized picture looks like the die is very rectangular like it is larger than the normal die size?


----------



## chimo (Mar 23, 2008)

Brlux said:


> Ok so what is the result?
> 
> From the picture it looks like one die but is it larger than the traditional Nichia die? The energized picture looks like the die is very rectangular like it is larger than the normal die size?




A normal die is square with a dimension about the size of the smaller side of the GS die. 

I can actually get the die to light (blue, of course) if I take a couple of strands of very small wire and contact the two points on the die.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 23, 2008)

Bravo! and great pics :thumbsup:
............................ P7 next??


----------



## ICUDoc (Mar 24, 2008)

Chimo thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## warlord (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Tronic (Mar 25, 2008)

Outstanding work! :bow: 
Thank you very much! I love this kind of Thread!


----------



## greenlight (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, a sacrifice I can get behind.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2008)

Normally, I don't care for pictures of LED butchery, but when an LED dies in the name of science, I can put the box of Cleanax away.


----------



## chimo (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys. I've added another pic above. Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Moat (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice work, Chimo! 

I think the GS's larger die @ same current = lower Vf/higher luminous efficiency, is a fine idea for a 5mm LED.

Maybe their next iteration will be back to a square die @ *4* times the area! 

Hmmm... why not? :thinking:

($$ likely)


----------



## Illum (May 8, 2008)

chimo said:


>



and no beamshot of the LED at this level?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 24, 2009)

macros rock! I love LED sacrifice pics!


----------

